# Catching Art Thieves



## KitsuneKit (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay, if there is one thing that I can't stand is someone taking credit for someone else's artwork.  I recently caught someone who tried to put their own name on a peice of artwork and call it their own.  All they did was erase the artist's signiture and write their own name.

What should I do with this guy?  I already called him out and cussed him out for stealing as well as sent an e-mail to the original artist that this guy stole the artist's artwork.  Do you think anything more needs to be done?


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 7, 2008)

well if there are any mods to the website that he's on, I'd tell them to ban him from the site.  I hate people like that too, I've had several people try and steal my artwork now. 

grrr.


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah that is an unfortunate occourence that happens way too often. Really it is one of the most disrespectful displays and one of the many reason Artists seem to dissapear or lose their taste for posting things up. 

I suppose another step would be to somehow get their IP adress. Unfortunately cyberspace is not the best place to track someone down in unless you have help from someone with the capabilities to do so.


----------



## KitsuneKit (Jul 7, 2008)

Ferrous_Oxide said:


> I suppose another step would be to somehow get their IP adress. Unfortunately cyberspace is not the best place to track someone down in unless you have help from someone with the capabilities to do so.



His IP is 67.159.44.24.

I managed to trick him into giving it to me.


----------



## ibengmainee (Jul 7, 2008)

I try to place my signature somewhere that would be difficult to erase or shop. Somewhere close to the character in the picture so that the pic can't be cropped.

If it's a first time thing, I think enough has been done. But keep an eye on him. If he continues to be a pain then yes then it would be time to contact mods of the site the art was posted on.


----------



## Donryu (Jul 7, 2008)

you pretty much covered all your bases man.  I would cut back on cussing him out.  Remember, arguments on the webbernets always end in helpless practices in stupidity.  Just report what ya got with proof and let the mods take care of it.


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 14, 2008)

I agree. noting the artist, and if applicable, the site mods is enough. let the artist handle it, some people don't like strangers jumping to their help without being asked to do so first...


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 16, 2008)

If I were to find someone mimicking an artist, or saying that they own another artist's works, I'd report them to the respective site, and tell the artist themselves.  If I was the stolen-art-artist, I'd want to have them reprimaned legally, if possible?  What kind of legal-rights do artists have when it comes to art-theft?


----------



## Blue Snowangel (Jul 16, 2008)

Here are some links for copyright law and basics:
http://www.copyright.gov/circs/circ1.pdf Has a lot of basic information on what and how things are protected along with registration information.

http://www.copyright.gov/title17/92chap5.html The letter of the law that covers what is infringement and legal remedies available for specific violations.

http://law.freeadvice.com/intellectual_property/copyright_law/1102/ Has an FAQ where you can get more tailored answers


----------



## baroncoon (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah I'd alert the Mods and the original artist if I came across that online. As is I'm having a but of a stink with a Wallpaper website overseas that is posting some of my stuff and appears to have no interest in taking it down at the moment!


----------

